# Poodle ve Cane Corso :)



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well it took puttin' my poor guy in an HCC... but my plot worked!  

Got some good pix of the two buddies playing together, and one is OBVIOUSLY a Poodle! This game is called Champ Harasses Tonka Until Tonka Chases Him.

It shows kind of a different side of the breed. One that a lot of people would not associate with it. Just two boys havin' fun, eh? If anybody ever asks, the clip is noooo indication of the temperament. And Poodles are just 'regular dogs'.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh - anyone seeing them that didn't recognise playing would have to seriously rethink any idea about poodles being... well... less than macho!

Good job we know what ace dogs they really are! Excellent pics!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great pictures!!!! You showed him, didn't ya Tonka?!!!! Cane Corsos got nothin' on Spoos!!!!( Well, at least on Tonka!)


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Great pictures! They look like they are having loads of fun


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I LOVE THESE !!! I get so tired of hearing men say that they don't want a Spoo for a Service Dog because they want a "manly dog"..... who is kicking who's butt ? lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great pics Countryboy. Show them who the real men are Tonka!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Super photos of two guys having a blast! Nice change of roles for both of them. The dangerous breed and the sissy breed.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx, all.  

I'm glad it worked. I'm not sure we really want to promote the 'vicious' side of the breed, eh?  But some people should see this side of it. So feel free to snag these and amaze your friends with them. 

I just popped this one into PB too... fangs flashing and foam flying! :fight: lol


----------

